# close up pictures



## cleanbuds (Jan 29, 2015)

how do people get such nice high quality close up pictures? im using an attachment on my iphone 6 that zooms in but its not that great


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 29, 2015)

a good camera with good glass...   best pics will come from 100mm macro lenses....


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 29, 2015)

thanks!! i have a nice slr so i will look at lenses. i know nothing about cameras. what about shots of amber?


----------



## BenfukD (Feb 2, 2015)

your slr will do fine.  set the camera to macro and get a tripod.  the trick is holding the camera steady while it focuses it takes me roughly 100 pics to get 1 good one.  Have fun and lets see the pics


----------



## emrldthumb (Feb 2, 2015)

Check out my DIY microscope thread if you want to use your phone too. Photos won't be as nice as DSLR + tripod, but you can see from my latest photos you can definitely check the trichomes that way. Those were handheld, if you build a stand for the phone and clip samples I bet the quality would be even better.


----------

